
China sets up national laboratory for advanced policing - hardmaru
http://archive.is/hVDus
======
hardmaru
Original paywall article on Financial Times
[https://www.ft.com/content/5cc651a4-48fd-11ea-
aee2-9ddbdc861...](https://www.ft.com/content/5cc651a4-48fd-11ea-
aee2-9ddbdc86190d)

